# Happy Birthday Bob!!!! *long post*



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Today is a pretty significant day in history. Today is a day that many are remembering a tragic event that led to the loss of too many people. Today is a day that many are mourning the loss of someone very important to them, whether it be a family member, friend, co worker or an acquaintance. 
Up until a year ago, today was a day that I thought of all of the people that lost loved ones and mourn for them.
I will continue to do so for the rest of my life. 
But also a year ago today was a day that someone was born, someone that would unknowingly become a part of a family and change each member in their own personal way.

In one short year Bob Barker has changed my families life in more way than one. 
He came into my life at a time that was so crucial although I wasn't aware of it at the time. He came into my life when my sweet Christine was on her way "out". I didn't know it at the time, but her time here with me was slowly coming to an end. 
Bob has not filled her paw prints, that is simply impossible. What he has done is made his own prints right alone beside hers. He has been by my side since the day he came home. He is the most loyal dog I have ever owned, whether it is "protecting" me from the man approaching us on the street that he will casually place himself between myself and that man, laying beside me when I have had a crappy day and letting me cry on his "shoulder", letting me tell him all my dark secrets, chasing the cats away from me or simply sleeping at my bedside nightly. 
I swear sometimes he understands me when I'm talking to him, the way he looks at me I feel as though he is conversing with me with just a look... Bridesmaids style.
Sure there are days where he tests my patience, and makes me wonder what the **** I was thinking... But then with one tilt of that big goofy head of his, with those ears that still seem slightly too big for his noggin... I'm reminded of the ridiculous amount that I love him.... Even if he DID just chew my laptop cord. 

He has taught me so many things that I have never known about this breed that I never knew. He has taught me about strength, not only in him, but in myself. He has taught me a different type of love, one that is so unconditional that crates get bent because he wants to be with me so bad. He has taught me that food CAN be left on the table and not be eaten by the time you come back in the room. 
He has taught me that there is this crazy stereotype about breeds that I have always known about but have not paid much attention to, and how sad it is that people don't give these beautiful animals a chance just because a few sh*tty owners gave them a bad rep. 
But most importantly he has taught me that it is ok to love again after losing someone so close to you're heart. And although they will never be replaced, that's not what his job is, his job is to simply make my heart even bigger and to teach me to love again.

Happy Birthday to one of the youngest teachers I've ever had in my life. Happy birthday to someone that has touched not only myself, but my kids lives, my family's lives, my friends lives. 
Happy Birthday to the boy who in the one short year that he has been here has taught me to love again. 
Happy Birthday to my best friend. 
Happy birthday to the one that has brightened up this sad sad day in his own special way.

Happy Birthday to the one and only 
Bob Barker! Xoxoxo


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: handsome boy! Enjoy being spoiled today


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Happy birthday Mr Bob! Many many more! Your story made me cry...with sorrow for your loss, and with happiness for what you have found in Mr Bob.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Bob Barker ! From yourstories I know Bob makes you smile and laugh everyday.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

He has amazing willpower not grabbing all these balls! 

And exhausted after he was finally allowed to! 

Good boy


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy birthday handsome Bob!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Your story is beautiful. Happy Birthday Bob, you handsome creature. May you have many more happy years with your guy


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bob, you handsome devil!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bob!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I just love your dog's name. 
What a cool post! It looks like he's being spoiled on his birthday.

Hope you enjoy many more years together!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

[

ATTACH]239273[/ATTACH]

How Bob spent his day


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

bob_barker said:


> View attachment 239265
> [
> 
> ATTACH]239273[/ATTACH]
> ...



The look on his face as he contemplates dinner is ...priceless.


----------

